# Natural Instinct vs. Nutriment



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Interesting thread on MSE...

http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.php?t=4688033


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm in process of ordering some Nutriment! 

Dawn - how much does Dudley have per day? I'm working on around 2.5% of body weight so for us that's 225-250g per dog per day. So roughly 1 tub per day at £1.30 which works out 15p less expensive per day than feeding combined BH and NatureDiet.

Just checking how much I need to order.. Do I order a months worth or order twice per month? Ooh decisions!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

A few people had been complaining about NI I remember. I used NI a couple of years ago and then used Nutriment puppy for Fergus to wean him from kibble and they seemed similar, although like I said it was a while since I'd used NI, I've heard people say that Nutriment was sloppy but I didn't find it to be.i think often the cost goes up due to the delivery so I suppose the more you can store the cheaper it will end up. I'm sure they also do the £10 off if you're recommended by someone so if you say Dawn recommended you you both get £10 off your order x


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

We use a tub a day of nutriment. (Chicken is £1.30 but the others are higher)They have a few other little bits and pieces. I have worked out I think you can get 24 tubs for the £6.50 postal cost, it goes in bands so by ordering just one extra could take you up to the next band. I think on the website it gives a guide what you can get for the postage. Look forward to hearing what your girls think of it


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Exactly all the info I need. I can't wait to hear answers....thanks Ruth


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Isn't the Nutriment more tripe based? I think that's why it's cheaper. NI is mainly chicken or beef or whatever flavour it is. 
I haven't tried Nutriment but recommended it based on price to a friend with a Utonagan and his dog didn't like it so he went back to NI.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Karen these are the ingredients...

Nutriment

Contains 85% fresh meat, offal and bone.

Ingredients:

British Chicken with Bone, British Beef Green Tripe, British Beef Kidney, British Beef Liver, Fresh Carrots, Fresh Pumpkin, Fresh Broccoli, Fresh Green Curly Kale, Scottish Cold Water Salmon Oil, Organic Virgin Coconut Oil, Raw Sea Kelp Powder (Laminaria japonica), Bilberry Powder (Vaccinium Myrtillus), Spirulina Powder (Spirulina platensis), Wheat Grass Juice Powder, Barley Grass Juice Powder, Chicory Root Powder. Whole Milled Flaxseed, Whole Milled Sesame Seeds, Whole Milled Sunflower Seeds, Wheat Germ Oil (natural vitamin E)

Natural Instinct


Ingredients: British chicken and bone (80%), Apples, Carrots, Butternut squash, Spinach, Scottish salmon oil, Kelp


It's always hard to know with speculation but I hadn't realised Nutriment was created by the original creators of NI. It's interesting and yet the two foods are quite different with Nutriment having the addition of tripe and offal. I would love to know more about the science behind it all!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Actually after saying I wanted to know more about the science behind it, the Nutriment website has a link which explains why each ingredient is used...

http://www.nutriment.co/understanding-our-ingredients/

As do Natural Instinct, albeit to a lesser extent...

http://www.naturalinstinct.com/ingredients/

Still would love to know the rationale for choosing some ingredients over another and the blends used etc.. Need to go back to school!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

By having tripe and offal you would be having an all round more balanced raw food. You'd expect to feed 10% of offal if raw feeding! liver is a great food but you shouldn't feed too much, so I presume they've got their balances just right to save you having to worry. Tripe is such a super food so not to be missed out in my opinion x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

A super stinky food


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I love cooking with tripe anyway. So makes no difference!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi Ruth, I usually feed Dudley between 300-400g a day of the complete meal, I don't do it exactly, sometimes a 500g tub will do 3 meals (I feed 2 a day) but more often I give a little more and get 2 and a half from each tub. I see now they are marketing the complete meals as a working dog food, there are some other slightly more expensive meals for smaller or less active dogs, I would say Dudley is a lot less active these days but the complete (for working dogs) meals suit him fine. The chubbs work out a little less money but they can be a little messy to get out of the packaging, you need to get them into another container before they fully defrost ideally.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi Ruth

I ordered 4 packs of 500 grs of each flavour to see how it goes with peanut. I didn't go for the beginners one as she does not like fish and that package has fish 

We might go on holidays on Friday for a month and we will be driving to France and later to Spain. Does anybody who uses This type of food have any ideas of how to travel with it without running them? Or is it not possible?

Thanks a lot

Nut


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi! I feed Nutriment and Murphy has always loved it. However about a month ago he started refusing to eat the duck one. So I stopped ordering the duck. And in the last week he's started not eating the chicken one either? Bought some natures menu from pets at home just to see if he fancied a change and he's eaten that. Dunk if he's just getting fussy as he ages or if it's the warm weather! I've never travelled more than a few hours away with the Nutriment but used cool packs in a picnic bag and that kept ok for about 4 hours x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nutriment arrived today! Two drawers of my freezer nicely packed up, they are in great packaging and fit in nicely!

Most importantly the first meal went down an absolute treat!! Nina REALLY enjoyed it 

Huge bag of barking heads and trays of naturediet now redundant. Will keep some back for emergencies and give the rest to the local dog charity!


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Yay! Welcome to raw Nina! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hollysefton said:


> Hi! I feed Nutriment and Murphy has always loved it. However about a month ago he started refusing to eat the duck one. So I stopped ordering the duck. And in the last week he's started not eating the chicken one either? Bought some natures menu from pets at home just to see if he fancied a change and he's eaten that. Dunk if he's just getting fussy as he ages or if it's the warm weather! I've never travelled more than a few hours away with the Nutriment but used cool packs in a picnic bag and that kept ok for about 4 hours x
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmm, I think a lot of ours had a little while of seeming bored with the food but that was mostly kibble, I am surprised at him going off the raw, I can't imagine Dudley going off it he is always so keen for it. I had Dudley back on kibble on hols just for convenience, he kept looking like is this what i'm getting AGAIN?! he was so excited to get back to his Nutriment meals and I was exited as only dog owners are to get little raw meal poop to pick up again!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hollysefton said:


> Yay! Welcome to raw Nina!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And Lola!


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

My apologies miss Lola! Hope they both continue to enjoy it!! Haha and u enjoy those raw meal poops! Haha 

I'm trying I'm on natures menu (the only raw the pets at home near me stocks) and Murphy seems to be eating this fine! Maybe just a change for him! Il order some more Nutriment and see how it goes! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hollysefton said:


> My apologies miss Lola! Hope they both continue to enjoy it!! Haha and u enjoy those raw meal poops! Haha
> 
> I'm trying I'm on natures menu (the only raw the pets at home near me stocks) and Murphy seems to be eating this fine! Maybe just a change for him! Il order some more Nutriment and see how it goes!
> 
> ...


I can't wait for the poops!


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Hahaha only on a doggie forum! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I've been encouraging the girls to get outside but they aren't ready to make a poo yet


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Can't believe I've finally done it! 

We've gone RAW! Whoop whoop! It's a great feeling


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

There so much less of it, it takes longer to cook!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Peanut started on Raw yesterday. Talk about gulping food down. 

The only problem is that she has terrible diarrhoea. Any ideas of what to do? 

Thanks a lot


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She maybe just needs a more gentle transition? Additional protein is probably a stress on her system. Were you feeding grain?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dudley didn't have a problem when we switched to raw the first time but had a couple of runny days when we switched back after our hols, back to lovely little hard ones now!! also occasionally he has been in the garden and I've not noticed and picked up straight away, then when you find it its gone white! like I remember seeing dog poo as a child! which obviously was because more dogs were fed bones from the butcher in those days! what a fascinating subject!!!


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Runny poo is gone

Yes, lovely conversation


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Well done Ruth for taking the plunge.
Have to say I use NI - Dot has been on it since she was about 11 weeks old. The other two have one raw meal a day and one kibble meal. They all have chicken wings regularly. Dot has the occasional kibble meal and I use kibble for treats.
Dot's poos are tiny and hard - and go white really quickly - easy to spot any that have been missed in the garden  
I tend to roate between the chicken and the turkey and tripe. Dot loves either, both, anything!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Nutirment and NI are both quality products - but quite expensive. There are cheaper suppliers out there when you are ready to venture from giving a 'complete' meal.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> Nutirment and NI are both quality products - but quite expensive. There are cheaper suppliers out there when you are ready to venture from giving a 'complete' meal.


Tell me more about this Colin! How can you be sure that you are getting all the components with your own quantities.


----------

